# Port A report



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I finally got to spend a little time on the jetties yesterday. There were lots of little tarpon rolling but didn't notice any over about 3'.

I managed to get in about an hour throwing lures. Visibility was down and tide was almost slack. I didn't manage to jump any this trip but it was fun to get back out there and see some.

Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Glad you got out and thanks for the report. Stay after 'em and you'll get those little rascals to make a mistake at some point.


----------

